# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Văn hóa “bia” của nước Bỉ - Du lịch Bỉ

## hangnt

*Không chỉ có sôcôla, nước Bỉ cũng rất nổi tiếng với món bia. Để lựa chọn được một loại bia để thưởng thức ở quốc gia này cũng là một điều không hề đơn giản vì ở đây có đến trên 800 tên : bia đỏ, bia đen, bia do tu viện làm, via trắng…* 



Bỉ là một quốc gia Tây Âu nhỏ xíu, nhưng có thể khiến mọi người ngạc nhiên

với hơn 500 thương hiệu bia, và những hãng bia lớn bậc nhất thế giới...
Ở nhiều nơi trên thế giới, nghệ thuật uống bia đã được tôn vinh thành một văn hóa. Người Đức thường tụ họp đến quán bia vào cuối tuần để vừa nhâm nhi bia vừa đứng quanh bàn tròn “buôn chuyện” với bạn bè. Còn nếu thích nhâm nhi các loại bia theo mùa, bạn hãy ghé thăm Bỉ - một đất nước thanh bình nhưng rất nổi tiếng về “văn hóa bia”.



Bỉ đã sản xuất các loại bia đặc sản với nồng độ mạnh từ hàng thế kỷ nay.
Người Bỉ thường uống bia trong quán Café. Đấy không phải là một quán cà phê thông thường, Ở Bỉ, Café là một điểm hẹn cho mọi lúc trong ngày. Người ta ngồi tán gẫu, chơi bi da và có thể uống bia suốt cả ngày. 

Bất kỳ một quán café nào ở Bỉ cũng thường có 20 đến 30 loại bia khác nhau. Một quán café hạng kha khá có khoảng 50 loại bia và tất nhiên là chúng được rót vào từng loại ly uống bia đặc biệt khác nhau khi thưởng thức.



Người Bỉ thường uống bia trong quán Café.
Người Pháp thích rượu vang như thế nào thì người Bỉ ưa chuộng bia như thế đó. Người Bỉ uống bia như thức uống thường ngày. Với người Bỉ, bia không chỉ để uống mà còn để thưởng thức, nhấm nháp hoặc thay rượu chát uống kèm bữa ăn để kích thích ngon miệng. Khi rót bia, họ cũng không rót hết cả chai vì thường vẫn còn sót lại men bia ở đáy chai. Và sành điệu là uống cạn nhưng vẫn ý nhị để lại một tí ở đáy cốc.



Người Bỉ uống bia không uống cạn mà để lại một tí ở đáy cốc.
Nếu người ta vẫn quan niệm lúa mạch là nguyên liệu tạo nên bia thì điều đó hòan toàn sai lầm trên nước Bỉ bởi ở đây, hương vị của từng loại bia rất khác nhau được sản xuất không những từ quả mà còn từ dịch chiết hay sirô quả.

Tính đặc trưng cho phần lớn bia bỉ là nồng độ rượu cao (8 đến 12 nồng độ cồn). Bia có nồng độ rượu thấp (3,5 nồng độ cồ) thường được bán trong chai 1 nhựa 1 lít trông giống như nước giải khát.

Có một loại bia ở Bỉ tên là Kwak được uống trong một loại ly đặc biệt giống như chiếc lọ đựng hóa chất thí nghiệm. Người Bỉ giải thích vì ngày xưa loại ly này dùng cho những người đánh xe ngựa nên nếu có uống bia khi đang ngồi trên lưng ngựa thì bia cũng đỡ sánh ra ngoài… Hay một loại bia độc nhất vô nhị được gọi là "bia dại". Không phải uống vào sẽ lên cơn dại mà là vì người ta sử dụng một loại men dại trong thiên nhiên chỉ có dọc theo sông Senne ở Tây Nam của Bruxelles…

Vào tháng 9 hàng năm, lễ hội bia Bỉ (Belgian Beer Weekend) được tổ chức với sự tham gia của rất nhiều hãng sản xuất bia trên toàn nước Bỉ.





Mỗi loại bia khác nhau được rót vào từng loại ly uống bia đặc biệt riêng khi thưởng thức.
_Lan Trinh 
YeuDuLich_

----------


## loplipop

Đủ các loại bia nhỉ  :cuoi1: 
hi vọng tương lai sẽ nhập khẩu sang VN  :cuoi:

----------


## h20love

bia ak... mình chịu

----------


## saohoa

Ko ngờ bia lại phong phú thế  :cuoi1: 
Đúng là được mở rộng tầm mắt

----------


## vn-boom.com

> Ko ngờ bia lại phong phú thế 
> Đúng là được mở rộng tầm mắt


Mình uống bia chỉ biết đánh giá: Thơm + nặng nhẹ , còn cái khác thì uống vào tê tê rồi chả biết gì  :Big Grin:

----------

